# Lunch



## alfy (Jun 22, 2011)

Needing some ideas for my lunch.

For the last few weeks I've been on tuna and pasta and I'm getting sick of it.

Don't really like any other fish but like all other meats.

I normally train in the afternoon so lunch is a big part of my training


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I had chicken with cottage cheese, sweetcorn and tinned tomatoes today , mixed up in a tub.... I also make spicey meat balls n rice... Mince n tatties... Pre cook everyting the night before....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i can eat my dinner of chicken and pasta every day.... which i usually do 

try grating some cheese on it, everything tastes better with cheese (within reason......)


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

125g uncle bens flavoured rice (mexican is the dogs)

225g chicken fillet coated in chilli flakes/papriki/cumin/tomato puree

Every single day for last 10weeks !! LOL

Cook chicken in batches of 5 on Sunday night and freeze 3 lots ready for defrosting midweek

Job Done....

Or slow cook 2kg of braising steak for 6hrs with onions and carrots... drain off the fat once cooked and divide into tubs with small spuds done in microwave

spuds and tatties!! on nom nom


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Asouf said:


> 125g uncle bens flavoured rice (mexican is the dogs)
> 
> 225g chicken fillet coated in chilli flakes/papriki/cumin/tomato puree
> 
> ...


That reminds me to buy a slow cooker this weekend... Braising steak sounds lush


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive had 4 bowls of cherio's today:whistling:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

How can you get tired of tuna, its amazingly lush.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Choc impact whey from myprotein mixed with honey and peanut butter on oat cakes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfy (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks fo a few more ideas.

went out earlier and got some uncle bens rice and chicken breasts that i'm cooking in a seasoning


----------



## alfy (Jun 22, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> How can you get tired of tuna, its amazingly lush.[/QU
> 
> Almost had it everyday for a year at lunchtime. Starting to get to the point i can't stand it but had it because it was cheap


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I just had jerk chicken, with a heap of mixed salad and mango mayonnaise - just 5 minutes walk from the office, and job done.

normally I have chicken or tuna for lunch, or chicken and tuna!  With either a heap of veggies or as much salad as I can stuff down.

After living for 20 years on processed crap, or stodgy sandwiches/rolls for lunch from whatever the local outlet was, rediscovering other stuff has been great. Not that I dont crave a baguette every once in a while!

Cheers

D


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Im just about to have cottage pie nom nom nom


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

chicken stir fried with vegies and noodles....... hmmmm


----------



## alfy (Jun 22, 2011)

bought loads of chicken and uncle bens wholegrain rice today. Finding it east to eat the lot and its giving me plenty energy when i hit the gym


----------

